# RSS News Feeds > RSS News Feeds >  Grass Talk Radio Special GTR Episode - Treasure Hunt

## NewsFetcher

A new issue of Grass Talk Radio Podcast has just been published:

This episode describes the *Treasure Hunt*. Find a gold coin by digging around on www.bradleylaird.com and get a massive discount off any instructional material in the store. Listen to the episode, find a gold coin on my site, and cash in with an insanely huge discount before July 31, 2020. Happy hunting!


More...

----------

